# WKORV Ho'omahua Expansion



## Henry M. (Feb 1, 2007)

I just received some material in the mail announcing the expansion of WKORV beyond WKORV-N. It calls for the development of 390 vacation ownership villas on approximately 16.7 acres. There's a 10 acre park between WKORV-N and this proposed expansion. Development is scheduled to start in 2008, pending proper approvals.

They will have 1,2 and 3 bedroom units, no lock-offs. There are only artist renderings right now, but the layouts look nice, with lots of room and good sized lanais.

There's no pricing information, but they do provide a number for more information (800-729-8246).


----------



## saluki (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like Starwood is really taking over that part of Maui. 

How is the stretch of beach there? What does the pool look like in the renderings?


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 1, 2007)

The beach reaches almost to the Embassy. I think the WKORV beach is nicer, but they're not that different from each other.

I have a scan of the rendering but don't know how to post it here. If someone wants to host the image I can e-mail it to him or her. The buildings form a U shape (but there are more than at WKOR). The pool is in between and the rendering shows the beach coming all the way up and around an irregularly shaped pool. It's unlikely things will really be that way.

One interesting piece of information is that by law they can't connect the road to WKOR and WKOR-N across the greenbelt/park to this area. You'll have to drive in through a different exit of the highway. No commercial activities are allowed in the park.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2007)

If you want to email it to me I can put it up on my webpage - thanks for the info!

I wonder why only WKORVN owners this info. and not original WKORV owners?  The area in between is not really a park - it is a mandated view corridor, but maybe it will be developed into a park now that there is development on both sides of it?


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 2, 2007)

Denise: 

I can e-mail you the picture but you'll need to PM me your address. The e-mail feature of this site won't let me mail you an attachment.

You are right about the park. They mention a North Park, but I just realized this is another area all the way to the north, right before the Embassy. The 10 acre area is only referred to as "Open Space" although there will be 100 open parking stalls there. One of the renderings does call it "public park", though. They say about this lot that "Preserving the area's natural beauty is a priority. We are taking great care to ensure local beach access and the thriving coastline remain as unaffected as possible." This area once had a runway - there was a small airport here once - so it can't be just a normal park. I think some of the tarmac is still there. It will just be a public beach access area.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 2, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> If you want to email it to me I can put it up on my webpage - thanks for the info!
> 
> I wonder why only WKORVN owners this info. and not original WKORV owners?  The area in between is not really a park - it is a mandated view corridor, but maybe it will be developed into a park now that there is development on both sides of it?


We got this info and are not WKORV-N owners. The open space with a "drainage easemant" creates a 500-ft view corridor. The road won't go thru because of the need for drainage - a bridge would have to be created otherwise.  You can smell the sewage treatment over there - wonder what they are going to do about that?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2007)

emuyshondt said:


> This area once had a runway - there was a small airport here once - so it can't be just a normal park. I think some of the tarmac is still there. It will just be a public beach access area.



The parking lot is already there, but the rest of it is just grass and scrub trees - there isn't any visable tarmac left.

Look at the 6th picture on this page.  The mowed area past the first tree line/ditch is the "view corridor."  You can see the parking lot to the far right.
http://www.freewebs.com/denisetravels/maui2004days56.htm


----------



## Denise L (Feb 2, 2007)

Ah, so this is the "Further North" that was talked about a while ago  .

Any ideas on whether there will be any reciprocal privileges or whether it will be totally separate?

I wonder how many SOs the 3-bedroom villas will require, and whether they will sell weekly intervals or fractionals.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 2, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Ah, so this is the "Further North" that was talked about a while ago  .
> 
> Any ideas on whether there will be any reciprocal privileges or whether it will be totally separate?
> 
> I wonder how many SOs the 3-bedroom villas will require, and whether they will sell weekly intervals or fractionals.


 
Yes, this is "Further North". No details on the ownership, just that it is part of Starwood Vacation Ownership.


----------



## saluki (Feb 2, 2007)

emuyshondt said:


> I have a scan of the rendering but don't know how to post it here.



Just do this to attach:

- Click on ""post reply"

- Click "manage attachments"

- "Choose file"

- "Upload"


I would love to see the rendering. Thanks.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 2, 2007)

saluki said:


> Just do this to attach:
> 
> - Click on ""post reply"
> 
> ...


 
OK. I had to resize the picture to be less than 100 kB, but it's up now.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the best way to do it, buy I found that the attachment is here. Is there a better way to display it or link to it?


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 2, 2007)

I have some additional images but I can't upload more than 100 kb of jpg files and the one file is already that big.

By the way, today we received another copy of the mailing addressed to my wife. That one had to be addressed to WKOR owners, not WKOR-N so I think all owners will be getting these.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2007)

Your link isn't working, but I got your email, and I will try to upload it to my webpage when I get home today. - Thanks!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 2, 2007)

The link isn't working for me either. I hope we get some mail on this in CA soon. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 2, 2007)

When I go look at my attachments they are gone! I don't know what happened.

Let me try one more time. I uploaded the attachment and I am finishing this post. I'm not sure where attachments go after that.


----------



## saluki (Feb 2, 2007)

After you click on "manage attachments" & then "choose file", you just need to single-click on the file name of the attachment wherever it is located on your computer. Then you can just click upload.

Good luck & thanks for tryin'!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2007)

*Here are the pictures - thanks for sharing!*

http://www.freewebs.com/denisetravels/newwkorvhoomahuapics.htm


----------



## Denise L (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the photos/scans! Interesting floorplans...no studios, no lockoffs that I could see.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 2, 2007)

I did click on upload and it tells me there's an attachment of so many kb but the only option after that is to close the window and finish my post. I don't know where the attachment goes after that.

Thanks for posting the pictures, Denise M.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 3, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the photos/scans! Interesting floorplans...no studios, no lockoffs that I could see.



Only 1Bd, 2Bd, and 3Bd villas - no LOs.
You go thru the front door - and you are in the dining/kitchen area - hmmm?

I found it interesting that SVO Pacific had all 4 lots permitted in 1988, and the density is ~25% of original plans.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 3, 2007)

I think the lower density might be a compromise with the local community. The mailing talks more about how Starwood is doing right by the local area than about the features of the new development. I, for one, am glad that they have much less density. The beach is already more crowded than I like.  At least ist's not as bad as Ka'anapali. I can't imagine how it would be with 4 times the people.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 4, 2007)

I talked to a salesman friend at WKORV and he told me the mailing is part of the permitting process. They are letting the neighbors know what they will do.  That's why the mailing is not really oriented towards selling the property but rather to show what a good citizen Starwood has been in Hawaii. He confrimed that this will be a timeshare, similar to WKORV and WKKORV-N, not some other fractional or full ownership arrangement.

He also said one of the reasons for the lack of lock-offs is that Maui County counts the number of keys (two per lock-off) for determining how many units there are and this was a compromise to not exceed the limits imposed by the county.

My friend also owns at WKORV and he hasn't received the mailing yet.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 4, 2007)

*Thanks for the info!*

I wonder how many Staroptions will be required for the 3-bedroom villas!?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 4, 2007)

emuyshondt said:


> I talked to a salesman friend at WKORV and he told me the mailing is part of the permitting process. They are letting the neighbors know what they will do.  That's why the mailing is not really oriented towards selling the property but rather to show what a good citizen Starwood has been in Hawaii. He confrimed that this will be a timeshare, similar to WKORV and WKKORV-N, not some other fractional or full ownership arrangement.
> 
> He also said one of the reasons for the lack of lock-offs is that Maui County counts the number of keys (two per lock-off) for determining how many units there are and this was a compromise to not exceed the limits imposed by the county.
> 
> My friend also owns at WKORV and he hasn't received the mailing yet.


I wonder what kind of community outcry there will be - I imagine a large one considering how crowded it is already.   Whether a community opposition would hold up will be interesting to see.

I see that there was mention of a Lahaina bypass project - which will really be needed if more development occurs - the road is often at a standstill as it is.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I wonder what kind of community outcry there will be - I imagine a large one considering how crowded it is already.   Whether a community opposition would hold up will be interesting to see.



I doubt if there will be any outcry, because the zoning for the whole area was approved by the local planning commission, some time ago.  The map that they just sent out is identical to the one they sent out when they first announced the construction of WKORVN, more than 2 years ago, so I don't think it's news to anyone local.  I was just looking at the info. we got when WKORVN was proposed and it's dated 05/04, so it's been almost 3 years since that map was first released.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 5, 2007)

*Wkorv Expansion*

THANKS FOR THE PIC'S . LOVE THE 3 BR. THE STAROPTIONS WILL PROBABLY SIMILAR TO THE HARBORSIDE 3 BR IN HIGH SEASON.


----------



## BradC (Feb 5, 2007)

I sure hope Starwood comes up with a better name than "Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North II", which I think I read somewhere.

It's hard enough now to keep WKORV and WKORVN separate.  I guess TUGgers would refer to the new resort as WKORVN2 for short?


----------



## Denise L (Feb 5, 2007)

BradC said:


> I sure hope Starwood comes up with a better name than "Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North II", which I think I read somewhere.
> 
> It's hard enough now to keep WKORV and WKORVN separate.  I guess TUGgers would refer to the new resort as WKORVN2 for short?



Some of us have been calling it "Further North," or WKORV-FN for short. Maybe if we come up with a good name, Starwood will adopt it  ?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Some of us have been calling it "Further North," or WKORV-FN for short. Maybe if we come up with a good name, Starwood will adopt it  ?



I hope they go with I, II, and III - it would be a lot easier to remember and make more sense to outsiders.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 5, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> I hope they go with I, II, and III - it would be a lot easier to remember and make more sense to outsiders.



I got the brochure today!

I agree about the names, but I think "North" is already on the sign for the 2nd resort...


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2007)

Denise L said:


> I got the brochure today!
> 
> I agree about the names, but I think "North" is already on the sign for the 2nd resort...



I did too - it's obvious that they just swapped out a few pictures and a little text and recycled the WKORV-N brochure!


----------



## califgal (Feb 5, 2007)

I wonder when my brochure will arrive in the mail?


----------



## MON2REY (Feb 6, 2007)

I haven't received a mailing either.

Speaking of updates.......does Starwood ever send out updated pages to include in our three-ring binders we got when purchased the units?  I'm talking about new development brochures, updated star options, current office hours, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> I haven't received a mailing either.
> 
> Speaking of updates.......does Starwood ever send out updated pages to include in our three-ring binders we got when purchased the units?  I'm talking about new development brochures, updated star options, current office hours, etc.



All I've ever received is updated weeks calenders and Starpoint requirements and I haven't received any lately.  Now that they developed mystarcentral.com, I think they want owners to access their updates online.


----------



## califgal (Feb 7, 2007)

Got the brochure yesterday.
And I'venever rec'd any update mailings to put in that original binder.  I think my starcentral has all of the info and saves a ton of paper!


----------



## wannagotoo (Feb 9, 2007)

Today I was told that it will be a long while before the units are built as they don't have any approved plans yet.


----------



## smsavage (Feb 9, 2007)

califgal said:


> Got the brochure yesterday.
> And I'venever rec'd any update mailings to put in that original binder.  I think my starcentral has all of the info and saves a ton of paper!



I contacted Owner Services through the Messagecenter on Mystarcentral and asked about updated portfolios for new resorts. They informed me that they would not be sending out new brochures, as the website was designed to provide that information.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2007)

wannagotoo said:


> Today I was told that it will be a long while before the units are built as they don't have any approved plans yet.



Thanks, but where did you get that info.?


----------



## wannagotoo (Feb 9, 2007)

I got the information a few days ago when I was talking to the SVO representative about another matter. I asked when construction would start on the north/north, and north/north/north units as that would influence what area was requested for our stay because of possible construction noise. She said that construction is a long way away, there are no approved plans yet and things take a while in Hawaii.  Have you heard different?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2007)

wannagotoo said:


> I got the information a few days ago when I was talking to the SVO representative about another matter. I asked when construction would start on the north/north, and north/north/north units as that would influence what area was requested for our stay because of possible construction noise. She said that construction is a long way away, there are no approved plans yet and things take a while in Hawaii.  Have you heard different?



I'm not sure what you meant by North/North and North/North/North, but the WKORV North units have been under construction for more than a year.  Recent posts have stated that the WKORVN units nearest WKORV are nearly done.  

There are 3 resorts:  
WKORV (completed)  
WKORVN (partially completed) 
WKORVN II (haven't broken ground) - the literature they sent out recently says that they expect to break ground in 2008.


----------



## wannagotoo (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry, my attempt at humor. The WKORVN has N for north, the next proposed building is north/north, and the last proposed building is north/north/north using my terms. Using your terms, WKORVN II is my north/north. Regardless, according to the rep, there are no approved plans so ground breaking date is in question.


----------

